# euro tunnel discounts, are there any?



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi

need to book euro tunnel for feb half term, are there any discounts going, as I cannot find any?

I belong to the c&c club but not cc

thanks in advance

Neil 
in damp Cambridge


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

hi Neil

Do you collect Tesco clubcard points

this is probably the best way of getting Eurotunnel discounts

for every ten pounds of tesco points you cash in you get £30 off Eurotunnel

Eurotunnel Tesco Clubcard


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Not aware of any discounts but they certainly seem to have lowered their prices.

If you are a member of CC then DFDS are offering 50% (yes thats right fifty percent) discount on just about every Dover-Calais/Dunkerque sailing for nearly all of 2013. You must book by the end of January. So you can get a return crossing for about fifty quid !!!  

At those prices its worth joining (£40) JUST to get the 50% discount, especially if you are looking at more than a single return crossing.

HOW damp is Cambridge then??? a bunch (well 3 vans worth) are booked into Chery Hinton for tomorrow (Sat) night en route to Cromer for New Years Eve at Seacroft. Know how to live we motorhomers dont we ???


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi plodd

Cambridge is damp to say the least!!!

seriously , the grass is very wet, take care!!

the city is chockablock with people looking for bargains 

I'm off skiing tomorrow so you will have it all to yourself  

hi trek

thanks for the tesco idea, I shop at aldi 8O 

regds Neil


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We used Tesco club points, crossing didnt cost us a penny, also we arrived early and they let us go on an earlier one


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Diso*****

You can get a discount (Small) from C&CC. Book via the website or at short notice, you have to call the travel care line.

I use Tesco too. There are several with Fuel Stations on our doorstep and one of our Daughters works there.

Makes sense.

Lots of Ferry and Eurotunnel travel has been had with Deals.

TM


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

C&CC discount is 10%, but beware amendment fees if you change date of travel, you have to make amendments through the club, not directly with Eurotunnel.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I suspect if you used a Tesco credit Card you could get sufficient points from your normal annual shopping spend to get discounted Eurotunnel crossings ?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bubble63 said:


> thanks for the tesco idea, I shop at aldi 8O
> regds Neil


None of us is perfect Neil! :lol: :lol: :lol:

You can still get Tesco points if you have a Tesco Credit Card. You get points on most transactions, though not as many as when you buy goods or fuel direct from Tesco of course!

Dave


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> bubble63 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the tesco idea, I shop at aldi 8O
> ...


it's a difficult balance re tesco vs aldi

wife thinks the saving at aldi pays for the annual ski trip

but I could use the card and petrol idea, so ta for the suggestion

regds
Neil
still moist in Cambridge
:roll:


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi, we use a Tesco CC for ALL transactions and then pay the due amount in full every month. Costs us nothing that way and we have enough to cover most of the 2 crossings each year. You do need to leave some planning time as there is a minimum of 2 weeks to book crossing, plus about a week to redeem the vouchers from Tesco. Other than that no problems at all and we have found them very helpful.

Gary


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

At risk of stating the obvious, study the Eurotunnel website to do your research - the time of day you cross can make a huge difference to the price. And with a MH it's much easier to travel at off-peak times, than say with a car and needing to get to your accommodation by a set time.

As already said, Camping and Caravanning Club offers 10% discount on the tunnel. But, as I've mentioned above - do your research on the Eurotunnel website first to check the different fares for different times. Select the one you want then give C&CC a buzz and tell them exactly which crossing you want.

And it's true there is a fee from C&CC if you need to amend the booking through them. However, what I am not sure about is whether once you've got the booking through C&CC (with the 10% off) you can't then communicate directly with Eurotunnel if you subsequently need to make any changes.

Certainly, with Tesco vouchers it's easy to make as many changes with Eurotunnel as you like - no admin charges, just the prevailing fare for revised booking.

Mike


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bubble63 said:


> it's a difficult balance re tesco vs aldi
> wife thinks the saving at aldi pays for the annual ski trip


Not at all difficult Neil. :wink:

Aldi is great, but can't be relied upon for a complete shop . . . so go there first and pick up the bargains (_good quality stuff too_  ) then on to Tesco for the items Aldi do not stock. (_Advice offered at second hand - Mrs Zeb is in charge of ALL shopping!! _ :roll: :lol: :lol: )



bubble63 said:


> but I could use the card and petrol idea, so ta for the suggestion


It came in useful last year when an ATM at Arromanches ate the card I usually use abroad!! No chance of getting it back or a speedy replacement, so we used the Tesco card (_in other ATMs of course_!!) and it got us out of a jam! Worth having a back-up card, since this situation is uncommon - but a real pain if it does happen. 8O

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> bubble63 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the tesco idea, I shop at aldi 8O
> ...


Except none of the shopping at Aldi would count - Aldi don't take credit cards not even Tesco ones.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

credit cards accepted in Lidl's ( not sure about Aldi's ) in Wales

but not England - strange but true!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Another plug for using Tesco credit card for all purchases and then using the vouchers for Eurotunnel, daft not too really !!

Unless you have the full amount to cover a crossing its still worth looking at the ferry (especially DFDS at the moment) As sometimes its still cheaper to use a ferry than "topping up" your Tesco vouchers with Eurotunnel.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

mikebeaches said:


> And it's true there is a fee from C&CC if you need to amend the booking through them. However, what I am not sure about is whether once you've got the booking through C&CC (with the 10% off) you can't then communicate directly with Eurotunnel if you subsequently need to make any changes.
> 
> Mike


Mike

we had to change our dates of travel in September, and had booked through C&CC; we tried to go direct to Eurotunnel, but were told we had to go via our agent. I'm not sure of the fee, but possibly £10? It cancelled out most of the benefit of booking through the Club. We normally use Tesco vouchers (or partially), but this was a short notice trip, so we didn't have the time to wait for the voucher etc.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Neil have a great time skiing
Kev


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

We also use a Tesco CC, and pay for everything with it. We use most of our rewards to pay for ferries on and off the Isle of Wight...silly place to live with a motorhome! But we have found that if we book 2 weeks in advance, once the vouchers are sent in we can then change the booking, ie bring it forward a week or so, FOC. Not sure if that would also work with Eurotunnel.

We have however just applied for a Saga Platinum card as Tesco CC have started charging for transactions abroad. We will continue to use the Tesco CC in UK.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

bognormike said:


> mikebeaches said:
> 
> 
> > And it's true there is a fee from C&CC if you need to amend the booking through them. However, what I am not sure about is whether once you've got the booking through C&CC (with the 10% off) you can't then communicate directly with Eurotunnel if you subsequently need to make any changes.
> ...


Thanks for that. Like you, we normally use Tesco vouchers, but our last trip was at very short notice (48hrs) - so booked through C&CC and it worked well for us.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We asked here about Tesco vouchers, but decided a Tesco credit card was not for us.

We hate Tesco, and never shop there. We do most of our supermarket shopping at Aldi, with Sainsbury and Morrison for the rest. Aldi don't take credit cards.

The credit card we use is Nationwide select. The advantages we get from using this abroad are far greater than any saving we would make with tesco vouchers on the tunnel.

Best way with the tunnel is if you can be flexible with dates and times.


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi everyone...Bit late but a very Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year of touring....just booked throgh the CC for mid April, return mid May, DFDS sailing from Dover to Dunkirk for our up to 7meter long, 3.2meter high, motorhome for the grand total of £49 return (early morning sailings, but not a lot more for later ones !). 
Cheers...Vinny & Sue


----------

